# Serverprob. oder liegt es irgendwie an mir



## StrangerInAStrangeLand (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

gerade habe ich nach einigen Mühen Diablo 3 installiert, will das Spiel starten, gebe meine Credentials ein, und .........

bekomme den Fehler 315300. Ich bin mir 100%ig sicher alles richtig eingeg. zu haben. Mit den identischen Angaben kann ich mich auch in WoW einloggen.

Aber sowie ich mich in Diablo anmelden will .... 315300.  Wenn ich den Fehler googlen möchte, sind alle Battle.Net - Seiten nicht erreichbar.

Kann es sein das bei Blizz (mal wieder ...) die Server im Eimer sind. Oder will mich die Telekom ärgern.  Hat jemand vielleicht im Moment ähnliche Probleme ?

Grüße

Stranger


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2012)

Battle.net down. Server überlastet. Homepage down.


----------



## StrangerInAStrangeLand (18. Mai 2012)

Hatte ich schon gemutmaßt, aber der brave Mann zweifelt ja sich selbst zuerst :-)

Vielen Dank für die "lightningfast" response.


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2012)

Auktionshaus geht auch grad nicht, deswegen hab ich grad ins Forum geschaut ^^


----------



## Sztyk (18. Mai 2012)

was mich wundert ist, dass ICH reinkomme, mein kollege der direkt neben mir sitzt mit seinem account aber NICHT o.O


----------



## Königmarcus (18. Mai 2012)

selbes problem bei mir... kollege kommt auf die Seite, ich aber nicht... gerade wo heut meine Version gekommen ist -.-


----------



## KomaKater (18. Mai 2012)

is "Fehler 14000" der selbe fehler?


----------



## Vyren (18. Mai 2012)

Sowas ist immer ein zweischneidiges Schwert... es kann an beiden Seiten liegen, aber auch nur an einer...
Es kann an deiner Distanz zum Server liegen, an der Internet verbindung, an der Putzfrau die über die Kabel stolpert, eu.battle.net überlastung usw.

Mach halt alle Hintergrundprogramme aus evtl. AddOns und schau halt wenn das Problem noch besteht gehst du auf die offiziellen Seiten und wenn diese nicht verfügbar sind liegt es an Blizzard.

Cheers Vyren


----------



## Sztyk (18. Mai 2012)

Vyren schrieb:


> [...] gehst du auf die offiziellen Seiten und wenn diese nicht verfügbar sind liegt es an Blizzard.



genau das ist leider der fall


----------



## talan25 (18. Mai 2012)

ich komme auch net rein ins battle.net homepage


----------



## Königmarcus (18. Mai 2012)

Sztyk schrieb:


> genau das ist leider der fall



aber wieso kommen dann manche drauf und manche nicht?... find ich persönlich seeeehr suspekt


----------



## atze23 (18. Mai 2012)

kann mich nichma mehr bei wow einloggen^^


----------



## Delröy1 (18. Mai 2012)

pc heut neu aufgesetzt, heut morgen ohne probleme diablo gezockt, nach win7 neu installation diablo login funzt nich error 3007  bnet tot.
toll ne^^


atze23 schrieb:


> kann mich nichma mehr bei wow einloggen^^




wenn bis auf die world/ingame server alles andere down is kommst nirgendwo bei blizz rein^^


----------



## Sztyk (18. Mai 2012)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> aber wieso kommen dann manche drauf und manche nicht?... find ich persönlich seeeehr suspekt






ich komme ins game, aber nicht auf die Bnet seiten, er kommt auf weder-noch! oO


----------



## atze23 (18. Mai 2012)

das doch total kagge naja immerhin hab ichs gestern im nightmare durchgerockt^^


----------



## Rockpommel (18. Mai 2012)

na ja gut dann bin ich nicht alleine^^
gerade ausgepackt installiert und fehler 315300,obwohl die daten exakt stimmen.
auf buffed gibts ja einen tip dazu,aber der bringt auch nichts.
da kein battlenet funktioniert und man absolut gar nichts aufrufen kann hab ich mir sowas schon gedacht und mal ehrlich ohne irgendwelche foren wo man sowas wenigstens dann überprüfen kann,wäre ich vor wut längst geplatzt^^.
ich weiß,in der ruhe liegt die kraft,aber mittlerweile sollte man doch meinen das die das mit den servern bzw. fehlermeldungen mal in den griff bekommen haben.
ich fühle mich irgendwie voll verar..... und würde am liebsten das spiel zurückbringen-dieser onlinezwang ist absolut besch....,mit einem offlinemodus würde man jetzt nicht da hilflos sitzen und sich schwarz ärgern.
da sprechen die von vor und nachteilen des onlinezwangs und wo sind bitte die vorteile????keine cd? das ist mir ziemlich egal,wenn kaputt bekommt man eh eine neue und alle anderen sogenannten vorteile sind keine!!!
also ich bin mehr als sauer und wenn ich nicht so schrecklich inkonsequent wäre würde ich solche spiele einfach nicht mehr nutzen,damit die endlich mal begreifen das sie nicht mit uns machen können was sie wollen.
aber das ist es ja selbst wenn es einige wirklich durchziehen sind das so wenige das die firmen auch gut auf die paar user verzichten können und warum zum teufel gibt es keine offiziellen meldungen das ist doch die größte frechheit.
so ein ausfall sollte doch schnell auffallen,warum dann nicht sofort eine offizielle meldung?


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2012)

Rockpommel schrieb:


> ich fühle mich irgendwie voll verar..... und würde am liebsten das spiel zurückbringen-dieser onlinezwang ist absolut besch....,mit einem offlinemodus würde man jetzt nicht da hilflos sitzen und sich schwarz ärgern.
> da sprechen die von vor und nachteilen des onlinezwangs und wo sind bitte die vorteile????keine cd? das ist mir ziemlich egal,wenn kaputt bekommt man eh eine neue und alle anderen sogenannten vorteile sind keine!!!


Sind dir gedupte Gegenstände im Spiel lieber?


----------



## ElrondMcBonk (20. Mai 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Sind dir gedupte Gegenstände im Spiel lieber?



Ja, da ich nicht verstehe, wie die gedupten items anderer meinen Spielspaß beeinflussen, wenn aber die Server nicht funktionieren und ich nicht spielen kann, dann geht mir das schon auf die Nerven


----------



## Ismariel (20. Mai 2012)

Als ich heute D3 im Multiplayer spielte waren alle Erfolge weg gestern ging es noch.

Liegt es daran das es Wartungsarbeiten gibt also das Battle net runtergefahren wurde und deswegen gibt es keine Erfolge etc?


----------



## Snake202 (20. Mai 2012)

Momentan sind ja Wartungsarbeiten, da kommt man ja eh net rein ^^
Ansonsten ... BattleTag schon erstellt?


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Mai 2012)

Ohne BattleTag kannst du gar nicht spielen!



ElrondMcBonk schrieb:


> Ja, da ich nicht verstehe, wie die gedupten items anderer meinen Spielspaß beeinflussen, wenn aber die Server nicht funktionieren und ich nicht spielen kann, dann geht mir das schon auf die Nerven


Habe ich dich gefragt?
Heist also du würdest niemals das Auktionshaus nutzen? Na alles klar....


----------



## Lenay (25. Mai 2012)

Hoffe das der Patch nächste Woche was bringt was die Serverstabilität angeht, flieg jedes mal kurz vorm nächsten Checkpoint raus und darf mich immer wieder durch die ganzen Gegner kloppen,es ist einfach nur frustrierend.
Sie könnten ja auch z.B. mehr Checkpoints einführen , dann wäre mir es zwar nicht mehr egal das ich so oft ausm' Spiel fliege aber es wäre immerhin ein Anfang.
An meiner Internetverbindung kann es nicht liegen , weil sonst alles ohne Verbindungsabbrüche läuft : WoW , Tera, SWOTOR , Guild Wars usw. .


----------

